# Lang 60 Deluxe



## atwhitsend (Dec 13, 2017)

Question for the SMF crowd: how often do you use your larger offset smoker (Lang 60 Deluxe, etc.) for smaller cooks?

I have a 18.5 in WSM that I have been smoking on for about 5 years now and love it.  However, I am looking to step up my game and go a bit bigger.  I went to a great BBQ class taught by NC State here in Raleigh and they were cooking on a Meadow Creek reverse offset smoker.  That got me hooked and the more and more I research, the more and more I am interested in getting a Lang, specifically the Lang 60 Deluxe.  

I have done one competition and plan to do more.  I usually cook a whole hog or bbq for a local parade around me and was recently asked to cook bbq for a friend's rehearsal dinner (80 people).  All of this makes me more interested in the Lang 60 Deluxe.  But my question is, with something that big, do you ever have a problem firing it up on a random weekend to cook one butt, or a few racks of ribs or a handful of chicken wings?  I would still have my WSM, but I have a feeling once I start cooking with the Lang, I will look for reasons to fire it up.  Just curious as to SMF's thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 13, 2017)

I have a Lang 60D with the warmer upgrade.
The added flu's allow me to have direct firebox heat coming up through the warmer box so it's also a vertical cooker. I use the warmer mostly for smoking bacon and such and have also used it to hold beans and other sides when doing a larger cook. The warmer holds temp at about 200* with all the flu's closed and the main chamber running at about 275* to 300*.
I often fire it up for a single butt, chicken quarters, or a brisket since it's normally just the wife and me. we then vacuum seal meal size portions for later in the week or to take on a camping trip.
I found that the 60D doesn't use much more wood than the Lang 36 that I used to have.
You may also want to look at the 84D if you intend to continue competing or doing large cooks.
The 84 has doors on both sides and a larger diameter cook chamber. I wish I had thought of that when ordering my 60D. I wouldn't have gone with the 84 but would surely have asked about the additional door.


----------



## atwhitsend (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks John, that's good to know.  Makes me feel better about ordering the 60D if it is just going to be a small cook for my wife and I, or maybe a group of friends.

Do you know if they will modify the 60D with the additional doors on the other side?  Because I bet that would be handy for smoking whole hog or something else of that nature.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 13, 2017)

Recommend you call and talk to Ben or his son. My guess is they'll do just about any customizing you ask for.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't have a smoker as big as a 60 but i do find myself when i smoke looking for anything i can smoke to fill her up. I smoke a lot of chicken because its cheap an i can do different tings filling up the smoker when all i was intending to cook was a couple racks of ribs and maybe a beef roast. I also do cheap smokables like ABTs and beef back ribs etc. I mean if I'm going to build a fire i want to get the most out of it!

Since this thread is useless without pics...













IMG_20170610_075419.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 8, 2017


















IMG_20170624_081043.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 8, 2017


















IMG_20170610_085542.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jun 11, 2017






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## griz400 (Dec 13, 2017)

Aaron .. do you sometimes put a dutch oven or a skillet on the flat part on top of your firebox ???


phatbac said:


> I don't have a smoker as big as a 60 but i do find myself when i smoke looking for anything i can smoke to fill her up. I smoke a lot of chicken because its cheap an i can do different tings filling up the smoker when all i was intending to cook was a couple racks of ribs and maybe a beef roast. I also do cheap smokables like ABTs and beef back ribs etc. I mean if I'm going to build a fire i want to get the most out of it!
> 
> Since this thread is useless without pics...
> 
> ...


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't have a problem firing up for just one item. But a lot of times I will plan for the week. Or smoking something for vacuum sealing for a later date.
Chicken and ribs take up a lot of space, as do sides.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Aaron .. do you sometimes put a dutch oven or a skillet on the flat part on top of your firebox ???


I can't answer for Aaron, but I do it all the time.
Here is some potato's I did a while back.







The firebox makes a great surface for cast iron cooking!
Al


----------



## mowin (Dec 14, 2017)

I've been known to fire up my 250 gal reverse flow for two hamburgers. Lol.  
I'll cheat and use the built in propane firestarter to warm the pit up so I don't use so much wood.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 14, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Aaron .. do you sometimes put a dutch oven or a skillet on the flat part on top of your firebox ???



Yes i do. i don't have a cast iron skillet (need to get one) but often times when i do ribs i make the sauce for them right on the smoker ....













td5.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






I mix the ingredients and boil on the firebox and then set aside to cool and marry the flavors then when its sacue time for the ribs i get a brush and paint those ribs!













td9.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## notorious q u e (Dec 21, 2017)

I had a Lang 36 Deluxe Hybrid and absolutely adored it.  My only nitpicking complaint was that the cook chamber was too narrow.  A 60 would solve that problem immediately.  Lighting sticks in the firebox is my happy place.  No need to apologize for having a hobby that turns out delicious food.  I can think of a million and one vices WAY worse than BBQ.  If you burn a few extra sticks more than you're supposed to...then so be it!!!


----------



## atwhitsend (Dec 29, 2017)

notorious q u e said:


> I had a Lang 36 Deluxe Hybrid and absolutely adored it.  My only nitpicking complaint was that the cook chamber was too narrow.  A 60 would solve that problem immediately.  Lighting sticks in the firebox is my happy place.  No need to apologize for having a hobby that turns out delicious food.  I can think of a million and one vices WAY worse than BBQ.  If you burn a few extra sticks more than you're supposed to...then so be it!!!



Did a Prime Rib in the oven and finished on a fire pit for my family over Christmas and there is just nothing better than lighting sticks and cooking meat, so I'm with you there Notorious.  Plus, I got the "go-ahead" from the wife, so there will be pictures coming up soon of my new smoker.

Thanks.


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2017)

atwhitsend said:


> Did a Prime Rib in the oven and finished on a fire pit for my family over Christmas and there is just nothing better than lighting sticks and cooking meat, so I'm with you there Notorious.  Plus, I got the "go-ahead" from the wife, so there will be pictures coming up soon of my new smoker.
> 
> Thanks.



So when is the ETA on the new pit?  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## atwhitsend (Jan 2, 2018)

Probably will order it this month, and hope to pick it up sometime in March.  Going to drive down to Georgia to pick it up.  Will have plenty of pictures to share.


----------



## johnh12 (Jan 2, 2018)

Congratulations.
Let us know what options you plan to order.
As I said in an earlier post mine is a 60D with the warmer flues upgrade. I also asked for a second thermometer for the main chamber and they added it at no extra charge. They also thew in a charcoal basket but I never use it.
If I was ordering today I would add a second "lower" track for the upper rack to get more clearance when cooking butts only on the upper rack.
I would also seriously consider the opposing doors like the bigger ones have if Ben would do it for a reasonable amount.


----------



## flatbroke (May 17, 2018)

atwhitsend said:


> Probably will order it this month, and hope to pick it up sometime in March.  Going to drive down to Georgia to pick it up.  Will have plenty of pictures to share.


How did things turn out?


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 2, 2018)

I ordered a 60D patio model. I asked about the second door but they can’t do to warping. The 84 is larger diameter and not an issue. I added the damper to allow the fire box to heat the warmer and added a 3rd to isolate the cook chamber from the fire box to use the warmer only for cooking. Handy for wife and I. 

I also added a second top rack to ship with my smoker but I had them cut it in half and and legs to one side. THis allows me to cook a tall item on half the smoker and still have a top rack and bottom space on the other half of smoker when needed. I will get the smoker in 3-4 weeks and can post pictures if anyone is interested


----------



## phatbac (Jun 2, 2018)

Sure 

 flatbroke
 and make a new thread when you get your new smoker! (with lots of pics) We would all love to see her! I am about to order a new smoker and I am trying to decide on which new Lang to get. I am considering stainless steel racks, is that something you went with?

Congrats on the new smoker,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 2, 2018)

phatbac said:


> Sure
> 
> flatbroke
> and make a new thread when you get your new smoker! (with lots of pics) We would all love to see her! I am about to order a new smoker and I am trying to decide on which new Lang to get. I am considering stainless steel racks, is that something you went with?
> ...


Yes, I got the following
Stainless racks. (easier to clean and more forgiving if not used frequently.)
Removable rain cap (to clean stack from top instead of building a fire under it)
Wagon wheel cart for patio (don't plan on moving it often and a trailer wont fit my backyard)
7 racks in the warmer box all removable
extra half rack
Damper from firebox into warmer (allows to run up to 400 degrees)
Damper to shut main cook chamber off from the firebox to use the warmer only
an extra prob port
a second thermometer
I had all these on the 48 I ordered but switched to the 60

If you get one with a warmer I encourage you to get at a minimum the damper that opens into the warmer from the firebox.  It cost 300 bucks but almost a shame not to.  If you have it you can match temps in the warmer with the cook chamber if you run out of space and can carry over the cook in the warmer


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 2, 2018)

wife thinks we are getting the 48D still. She thinks the 60 is too big. It may be but I didn't want to run out of room at thanksgiving or other holidays.  and Now I have plenty of room for side dishes even if I don't have much meat on.  we always ran out of room on the holidays.


----------

